# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  О моде

## Carlen

*Полностью закрытое, слегка расклешенное и очень короткое – таково классическое мини-платье, возникшее в веселые 60-е*. Сегодня оно относится к классике моды и горячо любимо женщинами, прежде всего потому, что в нем они выглядят молодо и сексуально. Летом нет ничего лучше легкого короткого платьица на бретелях, зимой же мини-модель из шерстяной ткани прекрасно сочетается с плотными колготками и высокими сапогами. Ну а расшитое пайетками мини-платье превратит вас в главную героиню вечеринки.

Бывает, что какая-то модель одежды может прославить человека. Так и в 60-е годы мини-платье сделало всемирно известными манекенщиц Твигги и Верушку. Одетые в мини киноактрисы Брижит Бардо и Ракель Уэлш стали секс-символами своего времени. Неговоря уже о создателе мини англичанке Мэри Куант. Когда в 1965 году, еще никому неизвестная, она выпустила на подиум молоденьких и худеньких манекенщиц в очень коротких платьях. И уже в 1966 году за особые экономические заслуги – развитие легкой промышленности и увеличение экспорта – Мэри Куант получила Орден Британской империи из рук самой королевы. Можно догадаться, в чем появилась Мэри на церемонию награждения в Букингемский дворец.
Очень скоро стало ясно, что платья и юбки мини не просто еще одна модная сенсация, которой уготована короткая жизнь. После добропорядочной моды 50-х это был своего рода вызов обществу и признак женской эмансипации. Мини стали носить все, независимо от возраста и комплекции, - показывать пышные бедра считалось отныне не предосудительным. Можно смело утверждать, что мини-платье явилось самым феминистским предметом одежды.
Знаменитому Валентино принадлежат такие слова: «Мини пришло, чтобы остаться навсегда». Мини-платье удивительно вариабельная модель. Из него можно сделать все, что угодно. Даже макси! Базовую модель можно удлинять до бесконечности. Действительно, длина мини, эффект макси.

*Какая женщина, глядя в зеркало, не хочет выглядеть более стильной, эффектной и привлекательной! И есть все шансы, что в новом году ваше желание сбудется. Достаточно немного поработать над собой, чтобы сменить привычный имидж и показать себя с другой стороны.*
Итак, для начала попробуйте найти свой новый образ. Может быть, вы станете Снежной королевой? В этом сезоне классический белый цвет в сочетании с блестками невероятно моден. Или примерите на себя роль покорительницы Дикого Запада? Ведь сегодня тема Клондайка присутствует во многих дизайнерских коллекциях. А если вам хочется что-то более оригинального, обратите внимание на стиль глэм-рок. С ним вы всегда будете ощущать себя звездой – где бы вы не появились!
Во-вторых – прическа. В зависимости от выбранного образа можно сделать четкую графическую стрижку или романтические локоны, вновь актуальные в наши дни. Обладательницам длинных волос совет поэкспериментировать, а с помощью питательных масел и других косметических средств просто придать им здоровый блеск и ухоженность.
И, последний штрих – макияж. Если вы постоянно делали акцент на глаза, попробуйте перенести его на губы, чтобы они оказались более яркими, и наоборот. Возможно, это станет той изюминкой, которой вам до сих пор не хватало.

*Несмотря на склонность моды к минимализму, изюминкой нынешнего зимнего сезона стало декоративность.* Ведущая роль здесь отводится отделке из меха – им украшают и одежду, и обувь. А роскошные ткани, восхитительная вышивка, кружева и пайетки, затейливая фурнитура в свою очередь помогает создать оригинальные образы, благодаря которым классика перестает быть скучной, а авангард обретает женские черты.

----------


## Carlen

Эффектное сочетание черного с золотом – отличная идея для праздничного вечера. Этот модный дуэт выигрышно смотрится и в мейке, и в одежде с аксессуарами. Дополните его третьим цветом – красным, и вы превратитесь в роковую красавицу.

*Советы от визажиста Maybelline New York Юрия Столярова.*
	Один из главных трендов зимы – тени золотистых оттенков. Они подходят к любому цвету глаз, а вместе с черной подводкой делают взгляд особенно выразительным.
	Чем ярче макияж глаз – тем более длинными и пышными должны казаться ресницы.
	В праздничном макияже можно выделить и глаза, и губы. Однако в этом случае используйте румяна неярких бежевых оттенков и только, чтобы подчеркнуть овал лица.
	Красная помада – отличный вариант для вечера. Если кожа теплого оттенка – подойдет красно-оранжевая гамма, с «холодной» кожей отлично гармонируют рубиновый, вишневый, малиново-красный оттенки.
Александр Демьяненко, главный визажист Bourjois.
	Обратите внимание на двойные румяна. Перламутровым оттенком можно подчеркнуть сияние кожи, нанеся его на выступающие части – скулы, лоб, переносицу.
	Фаворитом любого Нового года серебро и черный. Сделайте макияж в такой гамме. Это просто: светлым оттенком на верхнее подвижное веко, темным выделите линию роста ресниц и внешние углы глаз, а оттенком средней насыщенности растушуйте границы и подчеркните нижнее веко. Затем подводите глаза черным карандашом и накрасте ресницы тушью.
Новогодние праздники – прекрасная пора для экспериментов. Не нужно бояться выглядеть чуть необычно, не стоит избегать сияющих текстур и сверкающих эффектов.

----------


## Carlen

Хочу добавить свое отношение к советам Александра Демьяненко, представленные мной ранее.
Искрящиеся серебристые тени на веках, нежная фарфоровая кожа, светлые губы, чуть тронутые прозрачным блеском - такой образ смотрится очень по-зимнему. Почему бы не стать Снежной королевой или Снегурочкой!

----------


## Carlen

Летом почти никогда не бывает грустно: голубое небо и яркие краски не дают унывать, а вот зимой многие люди страдают от хандры. На помощь придут эксперименты в одежде. Не бойтесь сочетать разные цвета, стили и направления. В этом сезоне цветочные принты снова в моде и весьма актуальны как раз зимой. Яркие краски привносят в любой образ женственность и романтичность. И это неудивительно: с чем же еще, если не с цветами, ассоциируются девушки и женщины? Пусть это будет свитер насыщенного оттенка или кардиган с красочными цветами – и зима уже не будет казаться вам такой скучно-серой.

----------


## Carlen

Совет то Кутюрье Глеба Винокурова:
Наступает год белого кролика, и он очень рекомендует уделять в одежде больше внимания красному, оранжевому и белому.
В любом случае, если чуть затрудняетесь с выбором, следуйте правилу – надевайте маленькие и максимально простые платья, которые хорошо подчеркнут фигуру. А с помощью аксессуаров добавьте разумной роскоши.
Выбирая новогоднее платье, остановитесь на глубоко декольтированном – вот случай, когда это более чем уместно. И обязательно на длинном, в пол.
Помните, что как бы не менялась мода, качественные натуральные ткани, особенно хорошо декорированные, будут всегда востребованы.Никогда не экономьте на материале!.

----------


## Carlen

Если до сих пор в вашем гардеробе не наблюдалось ни одного модного костюма, то сейчас самое время его туда поселить. В модном костюме с яркой блузкой вам простят любую оплошность, а элегантный брючный ансамбль, наоборот, подчеркнет ваш лидерский настрой.
Офисная одежда – это необязательно скучные костюмы мрачных оттенков. Женщина, прежде всего, должна подчеркивать свое женское начало, мягкость. Для работы стоит отдать предпочтение приталенному и строгому силуэту, но при этом подчеркнуто женственному (юбка – баллон, прямая, карандаш, полуклеш, блуза по фигуре). Серьезная женщина не нуждается в лишних украшениях, помните это. Блуза с цельновыкроенными рукавами удачно сочетается с прямыми юбками. Это отличный ансамбль для деловой женщины, которая взяла курс на женственность и утонченность.

----------


## Carlen

По данным информационных агентств, черный и оливковый скоро будут царить на городских улицах. А заклепки и золотые детали придадут женственным силуэтам рокерское звучание.

_Carlen добавил 26.12.2010 в 20:41_
Платье – уникальный предмет одежды, присутствующий в гардеробе любой женщины. Как для праздника и выхода в свет, так и для самой обыденной ситуации. Платья на все случаи жизни. Что грациознее платья может подчеркивать обворожительные линии женской фигуры.
Сила женщины в ее беззащитности, в какой-то даже зависимости, в романтичности. Платье позволяет создать именно такой образ, пусть даже немного идеализированный. К тому же платье очень мобилизирует женщину, поскольку требует каблуков, прически, макияжа. Конечно, ходить в бесполых брюках и свитерах намного удобнее и проще. Но только платье дает возможность почувствовать себя настоящей женщиной – соблазнительной, желанной. Уже замечено, что клиентки после 5-6 сшитых для них платьев вскоре выходят замуж, а те, кто уже замужем, быстро беременеют. А кто может быть красивее беременных женщин!

----------


## Carlen

Белый цвет подчеркивает фигуру, выделяет дизайн одежды и привлекает внимание окружающих к каждому вашему шагу. Этот завораживающий цвет ценят свободные и сильные личности.
Белая блузка всегда являлась индикатором безупречного стиля в моде. Неоспоримо право первенства такого классического сочетания в костюме, как белый верх – черный низ. Но сегодня дизайнеры демонстрируют безграничные возможности этого традиционного дуэта. Белая блуза рассматривается, как повод поэкспериментировать с формой, объемами и силуэтом. Только в этом сезоне так активно приветствуется гротесковые решения для строгих накрахмаленных воротников, более обычного расширенных форм рукавов, а также предложение обилия сложных деталей и неожиданных дополнений, кстати, тоже преувеличенных. Все говорит о том, что заканчивается кризис и появляется новый торжественный и благородный образ современной бизнес-леди в классическом сочетании белого с черным.

----------


## Carlen

Дизайнеры международного уровня – Лагерфельд, Гуччи и Феррегано – сделали короткий жакет главным фаворитом моды. Различные варианты накидок на плечи и болеро носят с платьями и брюками. При этом рукав покроя реглан и цельновыкроенный вновь играет важную роль. Длина колеблется от груди до талии. Такой жакет можно выполнить из мягких тканей или трикотажа.

_Carlen добавил 30.12.2010 в 15:15_
Одежда для женщин больших размеров может и должна быть актуальной и стильной – это неоспоримый факт. Ни в коем случае не нужно пытаться скрыть пару лишних килограммов под бесформенными балахонами! Совсем наоборот: с хорошо сидящими по фигуре эластичными юбками можно носить блейзеры относительно прилегающего силуэта. Это сочетание гораздо удачнее, чем широкие брюки на резинке и слишком длинный жакет!
Чтобы подчеркнуть красоту декольте, которой часто могут похвастать полные дамы, можно надевать жакет только на элегантное нижнее белье – это удлиняет шею и зрительно вытягивает фигуру.
Сейчас на подиумах демонстрируются узкие брюки с платьями-рубашками. Этот ансамбль также подходит для женщин больших размеров. Пальто должны быть непринужденными, чтобы не выглядеть громоздко, и плавно облегать фигуру. Этого можно достичь с помощью покроя, шлиц, выбранного материала, а также правильной длины изделия. Даже если стройность ног оставляет желать лучшего, они могут иметь красивую форму, и их не обязательно прятать под юбками длиной до икр.
Аксессуары следует выбирать с размахом – сумки должны быть большими, никаких крохотных сумочек или клатчей. Туфли на платформе и высоком каблуке удлиняют фигуру и выглядят очень сексуально. Новые яркие и броские аксессуары подчеркнут стиль.
Элизабет Крайенбюль.


Платье-рубашки – очень модная вещь, если ее носить с прямыми брюками простого покроя или с легинсами, но в этом случае ля полных фигур длина платья должна быть до икр. К этому сандалии на платформе и большая сумка.

----------


## Carlen

В формировании стилевого решения модели одна из главных ролей принадлежит воротнику. Сегодня очень популярны исторические аналогии с костюмами прошедших эпох, и дизайнеры представляют современные интерпретации стилей далекого прошлого. В этой связи пышная вышивка или кружевной узор минувших времен становится модным акцептом, а воротник может быть броской деталью, изюминкой модели. Изменение формы или лацканов может превратить жакет из обычного в супермодный.

----------


## Carlen

Мы безумно счастливые люди, у которых есть возможность прийти в ателье и заказать себе изделие, которое будет сшито в единственном экземпляре с учетом индивидуальных особенностей фигуры. Конечно, работа уважающих себя мастеров, которые много сил, времени и средств тратят на повышение собственной квалификации, не может стоить дешево, но индивидуальный пошив везде, даже в самых развитых странах, стоит баснословно дорого. И это большое достижение, что у нас есть предприятия, работающие в разных ценовых сегментах.
98% предприятий бытового обслуживания – частные компании. Сегодня всем понятно, что предприятия сферы услуг больше всего пострадали в ходе так называемых экономических реформ. Причина в том, что это очень затратная сфера. Рубль, вложенный в предприятие бытового обслуживания, возвращается через 5-7 лет. Для сравнения, у торговли и общественного питания оборот средств происходит всего за год-полтора.
Важный момент, влияющий на развитие сферы услуг, - это платежеспособность населения. Как только ухудшается экономическая ситуация, это на себе первыми чувствуют предприятия бытового обслуживания. Плюс к этому у предпринимателей, которые хотели бы работать на рынке оказания услуг, возникают сложности с арендой.
Коммунальщики не хотят сдавать помещения под организацию оказания услуг населению. В рамках действующего законодательства гораздо выгоднее сдать в аренду помещения для размещения офиса или организацию торгового объекта. Только 10-15% предпринимателей имеют помещения в собственности, около 20-25% берут в аренду у города, остальные у частных собственников, у которых ставки арендной платы одинаковы для торговли, офиса, производства или оказания услуг. Конечно, выжить в таких условиях очень сложно. И очевидно, что государство обязано создавать преференции предприятиям сферы услуг, потому что население нуждается в таких предприятиях. Это должны быть не льготы, а именно преференции, создающие почву для развития малого и среднего бизнеса. Например, в Москве принято постановление правительства Москвы 
«О совершенствовании комплексного обслуживания населения в сфере потребительского рынка услуг», где прописано, в частности, что услуги по ремонту и пошиву одежды считаются социально значимыми видами услуг. И для предприятий, работающих в этой сфере, предусмотрен ряд преференций.
Собирательный образ предпринимателя, рискующего сегодня открывать ателье – это энтузиаст, безумно любящий то, чем он занимается. По результатам социологических опросов жителей Москвы имеет место явный недостаток предприятий по пошиву и ремонту одежды. У нас ситуация, думается, не лучше. Конечно, в такой сфере чрезвычайно важна квалификация персонала. Это необходимо учитывать при применении преференций – чем выше квалификация, тем больше преференций, таким образом, создаются условия для потребности повышения квалификации. Ведь конструирование одежды – это сложный творческий процесс, соединяющий в себе решение художественных и технических задач. Объектом этого процесса является подвижная система «человек-одежда». В ходе эволюции человек, мода, крой претерпевают значительные изменения, и при проектировании и пошиве одежды это надо учитывать.
Спрос на услуги пошива формируется в основном за счет категории населения со средним и выше среднего уровнем достатка. Такие люди отдают предпочтение пошиву эксклюзивных изделий, скрывающих недостатки фигуры или наоборот подчеркивающих ее достоинства. Наиболее распостраненными заказами былы и остаются заказы на пошив вечерних, бальных и свадебных нарядов. Если говорить о малообеспеченных слоях населения, то здесь пользуется спросом ремонтные работы, услуги по посадке одежды на фигуру, художественная вышивка.
Хотелось бы пожелать нам всем стабильной экономической ситуации и достойной заработной платы, чтобы мы могли оплачивать услуги профессионалов. Ведь стремление к комфорту – одна из характерных черт сегодняшнего дня.

----------

